# Seite für Proxy-Server sperren



## TimN (14. November 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Frage:
In letzter zeit habe ich extremst viele Seitenaufrufe über verschiedene Proxy-Server. Bis vor ein paar Studen wurde auch noch das Gästebuch immer zugespammt. Das habe ich jetzt vorläufig deaktiviert. (Bis ich nen gescheiten Captcha eingebaut habe).
Aber trotzdem habe ich jetzt noch sehr viele Besucher, die nicht wirklich Besucher sind.
Jetzt wollte ich wissen, ob es möglich ist, meine Seite für Besucher zu sperren, die über einen Proxy-Server gehen. Ist das möglich (mit PHP)?

Man könnte, soweit ich weiß, bei jedem Besucher prüfen, ob man auf Port 80 bzw. 8080 verbinden kann. Und ihm dann eine andere Seite anzeigen. Aber dass würde ja dann bei den nicht-Proxy-Benutzern zu längeren ladenzeiten führen. Oder?


----------



## Gumbo (14. November 2006)

Am besten solltest du bereits auf Serverebene die Zugriffe verwehren. Haben die Proxy-Server vielleicht bestimmte feste IP-Adressen?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (15. November 2006)

TimN hat gesagt.:


> Man könnte, soweit ich weiß, bei jedem Besucher prüfen, ob man auf Port 80 bzw. 8080 verbinden kann. Und ihm dann eine andere Seite anzeigen. Aber dass würde ja dann bei den nicht-Proxy-Benutzern zu längeren ladenzeiten führen. Oder?


So ein Proxy kann im Grunde auf einem beliebigen Port laufen. 80 ist da meiner Meinung nach eher ungewoehnlich. 8080 kommt schon haeufiger vor und Squid lauscht per Default auf 3128.
Aber es reicht nicht zu pruefen ob man mit dem Port verbinden kann, denn der User koennte ja dort zufaellig auch selbst einen Webserver (ich hab hier im Buero 2 Apachen auf einer Box, einen auf 80, den anderen auf 8080) oder was anderes laufen.

Zudem wuerde ich aus Performancegruenden, wie Gumbo schon sagte auf Webserverebene die IPs ausfiltern.


----------

